# Credit Cards in France & Spain



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi
Can anyone advise if our credit cards are now ok to use in France and Spain.
I seem to remember there was a problem a while back.
Regards
Tel


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

No problems with the new chip 'n pin cards.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Last time I was there unmanned fuel stations were still a problem. Why they are the exception and everything else including all toll booths are OK, I don't understand. 

Dave


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

We use Nationwide, no charges.


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

We are just back from France and only had a problem at a Champion fuel station - otherwise all OK


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Used Nationwide cards - no charges and no problems shopping or at service stations. Take change (coins or notes) for tolls if using toll roads

Spindrifter


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Credit cards*

The only time there is a problem with UK cards is in the 24/24 fuel stations. We have been caught out with little fuel and out of supermarket & fuel station hours -a friendly local used his card and we paid him cash.

We now have the loan of a CARTE BLEU which is a debit/credit card issued by the French banks. We have been told that some UK banks will provide a CB if you ask. Funnily enough we have an appointment with our bank shortly to see what they can offer. We have found the CB a fantastic boon and having one means travelling long distances overnight is not a worry.

Sundial


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
In Spain most major petrol stations and stores will take credit cards but will require your passport or driving licence as proof if ID.
Colin


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
In Spain most major petrol stations and stores will take credit cards but will require your passport or driving licence as proof if ID.
Colin


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

takeaflight said:


> We use Nationwide, no charges.


Same for us, Debit and Credit cards. We tend to withdraw €200 at a time from the ATM on the Debit card, and use the Credit card for fuel and food.

Cash advances on the Credit card though, will incurr charges from day one.

Jock.


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

Just to add, using the UK cards in MANNED petrol stations is fine ... it's the 24/24 UNmanned ones that are (usually) the stumbling block. Make sure you make your top-ups during normal working hours (or on the motorways), and you'll be fine.

This is for France.


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Credit cards*

Down here in Portugal, Visa is widely accepted but not always. The system seems to prefer the MB or Multibanco cards for which I beleive you need a local address. Lidl stores have ATMs which might accept Visa (Lidl Lagos certainly does) So its best to carry some cash.

The best news is that if you have an MB card., you can buy a fishing licence with it!! Well stop the world!!!

MIke & Ann Lagos


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Just like Nationwide, the Post Office does not charge for converting Euros to pounds. We have not had any problems anywhere in France.


----------



## Diver (May 15, 2005)

*CARTE BLEU*

Sundial,
CARTE BLEU sounds very interesting. Do let us know how you get on at your bank


----------

